# Hot News: TT Mk2.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

German Audi dealers have to start ordering there TT Mk2 showroom/demo cars for 2006.
And they have also all the techinical data about the Mk2 on there computer.
One option is:
*"Audi magnetic ride"* (Bose suspencion system ???) is a adaptive suspension system.
















They also have design sketches or pictures on there computers of the TT Mk2.
The new TT will not be shown on the I.A.A.Frankfurt next month becorse of the Audi Q7.
But it is possible it can debut on the Tokio motorshow in Oktober 2005 or on the Detroit Motorshow in Januari 2006.
European introduction will be on Geneva 2006.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

this BOSE active suspension got a pretty good write up in an issue of Vehicle Dynamics magazine I read.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Thought they just did stereo's


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

more weight where you dont want it

just fit coil overs ffs.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Is someone keeping a tracks of Iceman's TT Mk2 new annoucements / exclusive pictures? I just wonder how many of them will materialise in the real Mk2 :roll: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Would be even more shocking if it turns out he is right about everything


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> more weight where you dont want it


...this BOSE system has no weight penalty (lighter than coil overs IIRC?) and it's adaptive, so there's one box I'll be ticking :roll: :wink:

Dean

PS Sorry forgot to add... *GET THE DESIGN SKETCHES HANS!!!*


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> PS Sorry forgot to add... *GET THE DESIGN SKETCHES HANS!!!*


Sorry, i'm not allowed of revealing them yet. :roll:

wfg, Hans.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Iceman said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > PS Sorry forgot to add... *GET THE DESIGN SKETCHES HANS!!!*
> ...


And your point is

just show us you tease


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > V6 TT said:
> ...


That is not the case here.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Iceman said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > PS Sorry forgot to add... *GET THE DESIGN SKETCHES HANS!!!*
> ...


Not a problem - join the forum with a new user name, post the pictures then never post as that user again - problem solved


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

ronin said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > V6 TT said:
> ...


...good idea!

*Ok, all those in favour of booting HANS off the forum if he doesn't show us the pics/sketches by 1600 hours GMT today say "I!" :roll: :wink: *


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> *Ok, all those in favour of booting HANS off the forum if he doesn't show us the pics/sketches by 1600 hours GMT today say "I!" :roll: :wink: *












:wink: wfg, Hans.

Edit: *P.S. I'm over stepping the line big time.* :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok, I'm impressed 

I'm seeing low fog lamps, full new current style front grill, less of a sweeping back than the Mk1, same familiar lines over the front wheel arch.

I'm thinking thats looking very nice.

Nick


----------



## mac73 (Dec 15, 2003)

Rear end looks too flat for my liking


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

I think that looks a lot better than many of the 'Photoshopped' images I've seen so far. Also keeping an eye out for images for the Le Mans sport coupe. I get the feeling the mkII TT will no longer be the top of the range Audi vehicle?


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

:? 
What we are looking at is remarkably close t the 'exclusive' Autocar photographs from last week (or the week before)

If they put that schnoz on it we are doomed Mr Mainwaring, doomed.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

maersk said:


> :?
> What we are looking at is remarkably close t the 'exclusive' Autocar photographs from last week (or the week before)
> 
> If they put that schnoz on it we are doomed Mr Mainwaring, doomed.


Cant see you getting away from it, its Audi`s new grille and i think it will go on everything it can for a while :?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Iceman said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > *Ok, all those in favour of booting HANS off the forum if he doesn't show us the pics/sketches by 1600 hours GMT today say "I!" :roll: :wink: *
> ...


...HOLY SH*T!!! So glad I asked (well sorta!). Nice one HANS, thanks - trust me to be in work today as I've only just tatsed the fruits of my bullying. :wink:

Looks really great and puts some faith back into the design for me anyways as some of crap I've seen of late in Autoexpress, Autocar, etc have looked pretty tame, uninspiring and non-aggressive. If it looks as angry as the design sketch (the original TT looked amazingly like it's design sketch - concept car into production and all that) I'll be well happy and Audi will get my cash next year.

Dean


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I wonder if the forum will get a name check when this appears in the weekly car mags! :wink:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Looking back and comparing this sketch to the covered roadster real ife pic NuTTs confirmed as genuine MK II the lines all tie in even the rear by the side of the exhaust pipes where the valance curves in the opposite direction (you can see the way the cover falls against it) to square off the back end. Me thinks we could be onto a winner if the front carries the exact line of this sketch also. (the tiny gash wheel shown in the real pic threw it for me originally but I guess that's what they are for! :roll:  )

Dean


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Apologies if this has been posted before (I've not seen it) but what do you think of this attempt :

Auto News


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Apologies if this has been posted before (I've not seen it) but what do you think of this attempt :
> 
> Auto News


Not seen this one either. It looks ok'ish, maybe a little tame at the front and lacking some of the aggresion of the sketch. think it's because of the front headlamp cluster is in 'reverse', i.e. large and tapering from centre to side instead of vice versa aka sketch. Looks a little too 'happy' for my likeing.

Dean


----------



## TT_Jr. (Jul 17, 2002)

The sketch/pics are interesting, but they're no 'TT'. I'm sure I'm not alone when I say that Audi should let the 'TT' name die with the MkI... Nothing else will ever compare.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

TT_Jr. said:


> The sketch/pics are interesting, but they're no 'TT'. I'm sure I'm not alone when I say that Audi should let the 'TT' name die with the MkI... Nothing else will ever compare.


...this is more than likely (MKII TT just 'our' forum namesake for the time being) but it will be it's replacement no matter what it's called.

Dean

PS It is time for a change now as the design is at least 6 years old.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Just so they are all on the same thread


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Great idea! My money's still riding with the sketch - let's hope they don't dumb it down!

Dean


----------



## sTTrost (Aug 21, 2005)

I think the new design will too much be like the normal Audi convertible, going away a long way from the former design idea. It's going to have edges :? and so on ... let's save the old idea! Always crying for new stylish features - never!! Here in good ol' Germany (in my opinion) we stay on the OLD design. NEVER CHANGE A WINNING TEAM!

Stefan


----------



## AU-297 (Feb 6, 2005)

Iceman said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > *Ok, all those in favour of booting HANS off the forum if he doesn't show us the pics/sketches by 1600 hours GMT today say "I!" :roll: :wink: *
> ...


*Stepping over what line? This sketch is a FAKE!!!... It's just a photoshop of the A3 Sportback sketch!








Nice try... :roll:*


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Good spot!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...oh dear - gutted! Let's boot HANS off now anyways! :wink:

Dean


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Now this is a photoshop job, BUT it kinda answers some questions - this is on the slate to be launched....



















Interesting, as it looks like the Auto Express exclusive pics (AutoBild in Germany is partnered with AutoExpress).

Jae


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Jae said:


> Now this is a photoshop job, BUT it kinda answers some questions - this is on the slate to be launched....
> Interesting, as it looks like the Auto Express exclusive pics (AutoBild in Germany is partnered with AutoExpress).
> 
> Jae


They are A5 Coupe' photoshops notting to do with the TT.
This coupe hava also a boot and not a hatch.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

As I said in the Subject of the post - it is the new A5.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Jae said:


> As I said in the Subject of the post - it is the new A5.


Oh sorry mist that. 

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Those A5 Coupe pics look the closest match to the sypshot with the sheeting covering most of the car on the last page.

Nick


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Nem said:


> Those A5 Coupe pics look the closest match to the sypshot with the sheeting covering most of the car on the last page.
> Nick


The A5 Cabrio will replace the A4 Cabrio an will be a big 4 person Cabrio based on A4 and A6 parts.
The Car on the spy pic is a 2 person Roadster. :wink:

wfg, Hans.


----------



## TwilighT (Feb 10, 2005)

AU-297 said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > V6 TT said:
> ...


Disappointed..

All these spy shots, sketches, photoshops confused me now. They are all mixing it with other forthcoming Audi models or concepts.. I must say the sketch was a bit ok but after learning it was a photoshopped sketch i lost my hopes again. I'm afraid the new TT will lose it's original flowing design, no edges, curvy lines.. As you see all of these photos and sketches are very similar in looks and the new TT will look like that probably :? Big beard front grill, edges..

Still wish it to look like these ones below except the door lines..


















Btw the new A5 Coupe looks good but there is something wrong with it's roof lines..


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Jae said:


> Now this is a photoshop job, BUT it kinda answers some questions - this is on the slate to be launched....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...there's no way they'll produce this and a TT replacement. This looks quite good, even better with some brake cooling vents in the front lower valance! :wink:

Dean


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

More pics to throw in the pot


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

A another one.










wfg, Hans.


----------



## dalelloyd (Apr 19, 2005)

FFS, why can't people just wait lol


----------



## TwilighT (Feb 10, 2005)

Iceman said:


> A another one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iceman,

You know this is definately not the TTmk2, don't you??

It's A5 coupe - nuvolari concept or another photoshop work..

Also, why did you put that photoshopped A3 sportback sketch into your sig as TT mk2?


----------



## TwilighT (Feb 10, 2005)

dalelloyd said:


> FFS, why can't people just wait lol


  
Some ppl in this forum maybe interested in modding their car and some maybe interested in the looks or design of the TT..

You won't probably see such threads in other car forums, it's because TT has an unique design which attracts many ppl. They may talk about body-kits, spoiler etc.. but it's different..

I was always interested in car design, drew hundreds of sketches before..


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

TwilighT said:


> Iceman, You know this is definately not the TTmk2, don't you??
> It's A5 coupe - nuvolari concept or another photoshop work..


I came across this picture and placed it here to show.



TwilighT said:


> Also, why did you put that photoshopped A3 sportback sketch into your sig as TT mk2?


*First of all i make it myself, second: i think it look good anough as a TT.
Third: Why not. ??? !!!*

wfg, Hans.


----------



## TwilighT (Feb 10, 2005)

Iceman said:


> First of all i make it myself, second: i think it look good anough as a TT.
> Third: Why not. ??? !!!


*
But you didn't say it when you first posted it and ppl believed it was real sketch, it was even discussed in audiworld, think you like it...

You post almost every Audi concept or photoshop you found on web as Audi TT mk2 thats's why!!!

Stop fooling ppl, come out with real spy shots or sketches if you really have (very much doubt about it) otherwise don't post or at least write real info such as "i drove this sketch, or i found it on web but it's not TT2". You must be sure it's not if you have real sketches, correct me if i'm wrong..*


----------



## AU-297 (Feb 6, 2005)

Iceman said:


> TwilighT said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman, You know this is definately not the TTmk2, don't you??
> ...


*1. You should have claimed you made it yourself and not imply that it was a official Audi design sketch
2. Because it's not good enough as a TT
3. No one wants a A3 coupe!... we want a TT!
There's enough garbage on the net to confuse people... you just added one more* :roll:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

so did you...

Iceman has at least contributed something useful / interesting - irrespective of whether or not its true or not - this is all part of the mk II game.. leave him alone...


----------



## AU-297 (Feb 6, 2005)

He was right about the TT Quattro Sport... I'll give him that one. :wink:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

AU-297 said:


> *1. You should have claimed you made it yourself and not imply that it was a official Audi design sketch
> 2. Because it's not good enough as a TT
> 3. No one wants a A3 coupe!... we want a TT!
> There's enough garbage on the net to confuse people... you just added one more* :roll:


1. I want to see how the reaction was to this sketch.
2. nothing will be good enough as a replacement to the TT Mk1.
3. The change is present that the TT Mk2 will look a little like a A3 Coupe'.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## AU-297 (Feb 6, 2005)

Iceman said:


> AU-297 said:
> 
> 
> > *1. You should have claimed you made it yourself and not imply that it was a official Audi design sketch
> ...


#1.. you should have stated that, #2.. Agreed, #3.. Sad to think that is true.. Makes me want to go buy another MkI TT... because it'll be a classic!
Thanks for the insight and my apologies for being so harsh on you.
D.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

A few months ago Hans got a bit slated for doing something similar. Since that time he adopted his posts so it was clear that he wasn't trying to confuse people. It seems he went back to his old ways on this one.

I'm willing to give everyone a second chance but I'm not foolish enough to be led up the garden path more than that.

It appears I know how to view the posts he puts up. A shame as some real info that he posts will now be tainted and dismissed as just another internet rumour as opposed to being useful in cutting through the crud found elsewhere.

Shame. :?


----------



## GezzerS4 (Aug 18, 2005)

Talking to dealer very recently he tells me that.

1. TT2 will be a minor cosmetic uplift - Big Grill, next generation lights not a major re-vamp, in other words something in the same mould as the A4 B6 to B7 change, he also stated that Audi are reluctant to do something major as the TT was pretty radical looks wise when launched and the dealers said they do not want to lose it's loyalty appeal, especially in the U.K.

2. I also enquired about a real performance TT in the same vein as the RS (RSTT) defo not, they claim to have restrictions with space with a need to go fore and aft with the engine to get a next gen Quattro system in, and probably a small market etc, so no 340 BHP 4.2, and we all know by now that performance turbo's are no longer in Audi's portfolio, I personally really would go for a 2.7 Twin Turbo, I love that engine.

Mind you he did tell me about a Diesel RS4 with 500Ib ft potential!, but all that black smoke would ruin it, and a V10 engined RS6 to compete with M5 / M6 :twisted:

Do I trust the dealer, well everything he told me about the RS4 18 months ago has proved true, even down to the loud button on the steering wheel and the automatic pump up seat bolsers, so time will tell.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> 1. TT2 will be a minor cosmetic uplift - Big Grill, next generation lights not a major re-vamp, in other words something in the same mould as the A4 B6 to B7 change, he also stated that Audi are reluctant to do something major as the TT was pretty radical looks wise when launched and the dealers said they do not want to lose it's loyalty appeal, especially in the U.K.


This could be a downfall of the TT - they are afterall really quite common these days - to give it some minor facelifts almost detracts away from the unique shape & design. It will make it feel as if there are even more TTs on the road.
IMO Audi should go for a radical change - keep the feel of something unique on our roads like the MK1 was and is (there is nothing out there that looks quite like it (bar the Beetles jokes)). The Le Mans is an example of this uniqueness.
I want something that will make people say "Now THERE is a TT" rather than "there is a TT".
With regards to loyalty - Ford drivers are loyal etc etc. Audi should be looking to keep the punters in the Audi fold rather than trying to keep exisiting TT owners - no wow factor will just make people go to the likes of Porsche and the likes.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Hans is a real rebel  
I like his kind of humor :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

GezzerS4 said:


> Talking to dealer very recently he tells me that.
> 
> 1. TT2 will be a minor cosmetic uplift


Lets start with a clean piece of paper and ignore what I was told by Audi UK, what you've been told by a dealer or any of the rumours.

So we start with the current TT which is based on an out of date platform which all the other models using it have moved off.

If you was Audi would you keep the old platform, which isn't as good a handler as the new one for your sporty model, or would you utilise the 'platform sharing' concept and build you new car on it?

I know where my money is.

I still maintain the Auto Bild piccies are the closest to the real deal.


----------



## agenTT (May 8, 2004)

Is this the one?


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

So to sum up then, we presume:

1. The overall shape will be broadly similar to the current model
2. It will be based on the MKV Golf chassis
3. It will have the new Audi corporate grill
4. It will have A4/A3 Sportback style rear light clusters

Beyond that, anything could happen...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I reckon [4] is even pushing the list of what we "know".


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Even 2 is not sure, there is also a rumour going that it will be based on the same floorplan as the VW Eos. (Concept C)

wfg, Hans.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

agenTT said:


> Is this the one?


...HANS, can you take this pic and Photochop it to make the main headlamps and lower panel look like your sketch? It's just the reverse of what's seen in the pic. Looks way more agressive like this and think that's really all that's wrong with the pic above?

Cheers

Dean


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

This, I think, is the closest....


















These have been around for a year now. Compare them to below...








[/

Jae


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Jae said:


> This, I think, is the closest....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Jae, the real life pic is way out to those I'm afraid. :?

Dean


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> ...HANS, can you take this pic and Photochop it to make the main headlamps and lower panel look like your sketch? It's just the reverse of what's seen in the pic. Looks way more agressive like this and think that's really all that's wrong with the pic above?
> Cheers, Dean


I think there is a lot more wrong with this pic, not only the headlamps. :?

* btw... There's enough garbage on the net to 
confuse people.... and i'm not addad one more to it.....*

wfg, Hans.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Iceman said:


> * btw... There's enough garbage on the net to
> confuse people.... and i'm not addad one more to it.....*
> 
> wfg, Hans.


...that's the funniest thing you've ever said!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

The rumoured 280 hp 2.0 litre, like the new 1.4 litre will be a *TSI* engine with a combination of a Compressor and turbocharger.
The new 1.4 TSI (Golf GT) engine delivers 170 hp and 240 Nm of torque.
The 2.0 TSI engine will have 280 hp and Â± 342 Nm of torque.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

I thought it would be something similar to the current setup of 1.8T 150ps (K03 turbo) and 225ps (K04 turbo). So that would give us the smaller turbo 200ps engine, and the 272 ps bigger turbo engine (I am quoting 272ps since that is what I heard that would go on the new S3). :?


----------

